# Photoshopping pictures



## Shimmer (Jan 30, 2008)

We've talked about photoshop before, in various threads, but what the hell.
What do y'all think about people who photoshop their pictures? Is it 'ethical' or 'right' to post an FOTD that's been altered from the camera image? 
Is it okay to do 'some' photoshopping, as long as it's not 'magazine ad' style?
What do y'all think?


----------



## fashionette (Jan 30, 2008)

I think you'd have to be pretty darn good at photoshop to really change a photo completely. However, I don't see the point to photoshop something unless you're just changing the curves (if a picture is too dark or light) or crop them or make the pics smaller. It's just easier to upload them on flickr or something.


----------



## n_c (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd rather see untouched pics...don't front people haha


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 30, 2008)

It's actually pretty easy to change skin tones, filters, etc., especially with the number of tutorials available online now.


----------



## fashionette (Jan 30, 2008)

+ It can mess up the colors if you change something.


----------



## fashionette (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh ok, I don't have that much experience from photoshop, I use it in school sometimes but I mostly use illustrator and/or indesign and that is something else, lol.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 30, 2008)

I posted some photoshopped pics awhile ago.  I evened out my skin.  I got so many compliments about my skin that I had to tell them that it was digital magic.  

I'm not really one for photoshopping pictures.  Just post them as is - unless you're adjusting the lighting or something.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jan 30, 2008)

I think it is kind of weird, especially when people use it to make colours more vibrant or intense, or hide things they couldn't otherwise with makeup.  I dont know, if you're trying to show off your skill, show it off, don't edit!  I want to see your beautiful makeup application not how good you are at moving a mouse around.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 30, 2008)

I dunno. I think sometimes there are days when it's like zomg the eyes turned out so well, but dammit look at this huge ZIT or something like that. I can see knocking that out of a picture. Or adjusting the levels so the photo captures the colors more true to life. 

Then again, having super smooth plastic looking skin isn't exactly what I'm talking about, and I've seen that in some places. :/


----------



## susannef (Jan 30, 2008)

To be honest I have sometimes removed huge zits from my fotds with the band aid tool. I do think that is different from airbrushing skin until its all plastic smooth.


----------



## slowhoney (Jan 30, 2008)

It's not right or wrong to edit your own photos. But personally, I don't see the point in Photoshopping make-up pictures too much because it is going to alter the colouring, etc. and no longer give a realistic portrayal (either by enhancing the colour too much or too little). It's fine to crop or adjust lighting, but when you start getting rid of your zits, smoothing out your skin tone, changing your eye colour... it's quite pointless and silly. If we're talking about FOTDs here, no one cares about your zit--seriously. We just wanna see the make-up. Everyone has things they consider 'physical flaws,' so there is no sense trying to cover them up. We all know everyone has 'em and decent people will not think any less of you because of them.

What I hate is when I KNOW a photo is heavily Photoshopped. Friends of mine have posted pictures and I know, for a fact, their skin is not milky white, silky smooth and zit-free. It really irks me when people go overboard with enhancing their skin, to the point where it looks fake or painted.


----------



## fashionette (Jan 30, 2008)

but is it even natural looking? I mean if you "airbrush" your skin, shouldn't it look pretty obvious?

I don't know, I don't think I'd try it, but I don't care if other people do it. As long as they don't mess up the colors. i mean, you wanna see what the colors really looks like.


----------



## FullWroth (Jan 30, 2008)

As an artist, I'm all for photoshopping. People are imperfect, and that's okay, but some style of pictures call for a perfection NO model is going to achieve, and then other times maybe someone has a bad day, or a slightly bloated day, or there's a hair out of place, and Photoshopping makes it so you can still TAKE the picture and use it, since the small element of blah can be removed in editing.

As a woman, I think Photoshopping is one of those big things that helps destroy the self-esteem of many a young woman who looks in a magazine, and I think the fashion industry has gone retardedly overboard with it and someone really needs to take away their Photoshop privileges for like 5 years until they earn them back.

As a Specktra member, I'd have to say if you're posting to show your makeup application skills, you really shouldn't retouch the picture (or at least SAY where you retouched it), just adjust it to alter the colors and make them more true to life (although everyone's monitor will have different color settings anyway, so don't work TOO hard). If you're just posting in Say Cheese, then hey, whatever goes. But as far as actual tutorials or FOTDs, if part of the face is how the SKIN is done, well... I wanna see how it actually really looks. People sometimes go out and buy products based on FOTDs they like (I know I got Poison Pen after seeing how gorgeous it looked in several FOTDs, and I was not disappointed), since they actually see how those products look on a real, non-magazine person's face. If you put on foundation that only works so-so and then photoshop your skin so it looks like it's the most amazing foundation ever, someone might waste their money buying it and expecting your photoshopped end result on their skin. It makes baby pandas cry.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionette* 

 
_but is it even natural looking? I mean if you "airbrush" your skin, shouldn't it look pretty obvious?

I don't know, I don't think I'd try it, but I don't care if other people do it. As long as they don't mess up the colors. i mean, you wanna see what the colors really looks like._

 
That really depends on how skilled the user is w/the program.


----------



## FullWroth (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionette* 

 
_but is it even natural looking? I mean if you "airbrush" your skin, shouldn't it look pretty obvious?_

 
As with any other kind of art, it really depends on the skill of the person holding the stylus (well, or mouse, for those of you without a tablet). The latest editions of Photoshop make it a LOT easier to edit "flaws" out of photographs, but even with older versions, I found it really easy to fix up a photo. I did it for friends all the time. You can either make it look really natural, which just takes more time and careful application of tools, or you can make it look all supernaturally smooth and glowy, which is less work but runs a higher risk of looking too fake.


----------



## fashionette (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That really depends on how skilled the user is w/the program. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, maybe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but it's true, noone cares about your zits. I have good skin, don't get breakouts too often but I've had one on my cheek for a couple of days and when I posted my FOTD's I got lots of compliments, and lots of them were for my skin even if I had a huge pimple, haha. Just feels like a waste of time trying to be perfect.

But I really can recommend using flickr, the pictures gets sharper and you can choose the size you want without cropping it yourself.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionette* 

 
_Haha, maybe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but it's true, noone cares about your zits. I have good skin, don't get breakouts too often but I've had one on my cheek for a couple of days and when I posted my FOTD's I got lots of compliments, and lots of them were for my skin even if I had a huge pimple, haha. Just feels like a waste of time trying to be perfect.

But I really can recommend using flickr, the pictures gets sharper and you can choose the size you want without cropping it yourself._

 
I use photobucket, and am quite happy with it, but can see where flickr may suit some people better.


You'd be surprised how many people ARE aware of their imperfections. One of the reasons Specktra has a more active FOTD section than other communities of similar interest is that we don't allow negative criticism. 
I've seen FOTDs posted where comments simply went over the top and out of control as far as critiquing the OP.
Myself? I often post FoTDs wearing nothing but tinted moisturizer on my skin, so really don't have much room to advise anyone.


----------



## fashionette (Jan 30, 2008)

Aww, that's too bad. I think all of the girls here on specktra are really pretty.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 30, 2008)

I have used Photoshop to create some type of artistic effects for avatars.  I rarely post FOTDs and I would not use Photoshop unless I was removing a mole or 2 on my face...


----------



## FullWroth (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Myself? I often post FoTDs wearing nothing but tinted moisturizer on my skin, so really don't have much room to advise anyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
See, I like that you do that, because then you can see how the product REALLY looks on REAL skin. It's not like we don't all have the same skin stuff happening at one point or another (and we definitely all have pores, yo), and honestly, as aesthetically pretty as beauty shots are, they tell me nothing about the product being advertised, 'cause they're shot in extremely flattering super-bright white light and then Photoshopped to hell on top of that, so it's like... oookay, but how does it look on a human being? What effect is the actual PRODUCT having here?

Far as I'm concerned, you're way better advertisement than the airbrushed girls in the ads.


----------



## liv (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't post FOTDs on here, but I have put pictures up on an upload website, and if I have a honking zit on my cheek that sticks out, but everything else about the picture is cute and everyone else looks good... then yeah, I use the little dot retoucher on my iPhoto.  I think it's okay if it's something small like that, where you can and do look like that in real life (just without the red monster), I only have an issue with people who manipulate themselves so much that it doesn't even look like them, or try to smooth out their whole face and use the light diffuser and play it off and say, "this is me, little/no makeup!"  Not even a baby's skin looks like that.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_See, I like that you do that, because then you can see how the product REALLY looks on REAL skin. It's not like we don't all have the same skin stuff happening at one point or another (and we definitely all have pores, yo), and honestly, as aesthetically pretty as beauty shots are, they tell me nothing about the product being advertised, 'cause they're shot in extremely flattering super-bright white light and then Photoshopped to hell on top of that, so it's like... oookay, but how does it look on a human being? What effect is the actual PRODUCT having here?

Far as I'm concerned, you're way better advertisement than the airbrushed girls in the ads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Perfect example of over plastiqued skin?
johnny crosslin professional photography (possibly NSFW)

That's what I'm thinking of when I say 'over photoshopped', and, thank you.


----------



## fashionette (Jan 30, 2008)

Hahaha, that's the worst thing I've ever seen, noone has skin like that! It's like they're wearing masks or something


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 30, 2008)

He's a very popular photographer, and many of the models who shoot with him do so because of his post shoot editing.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't mind photoshopping if it's changing the levels, or hue if it's making it more true to life because not all of us have amazing cameras, or camera skills. But I don't see the point in airbrushing out you skin flaws, or editing the makeup itself. You're going out in public like that (most of the time) so what's makes that any different here. 
I feel like people should feel confident about themselves here on Specktra because of the atmosphere and all the great people around. Many of us don't care if you have that huge zit, we'll look at the positives and send wishes of hope for the zit to go away soon.
I know a lot of MUA post they're work that's straight from the photog and therefore it's usually shopped too. I find that less irritating then when an amateur try to fix out their skin, because it still look good. 
I guess my 'stance' is that I would rather not see poorly shopped images, if you don't feel confident enough to show your true face at least shop it well so we don't have to stare at something that usually turns out worse than the 'imperfection' you had before. But maybe I'm just anal about good photos. 
However I am all for edited photos in portfolios. They just look more professional and I guess proper. But FOTDs to me is more relaxed and for fun. I don't think I'm explaining it well. Hopefully someone else can paraphrase that better for me.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 30, 2008)

I tend to agree with it's OK to Photoshop, but not to go overboard.  But, I think with FOTDs, don't do it.  Like FullWroth said, all we want to see is your makeup and if you make yourself look flawless (even though you aren't) someone might run out looking for a miracle that isn't there.


----------



## fashionette (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I don't mind photoshopping if it's changing the levels, or hue if it's making it more true to life because not all of us have amazing cameras, or camera skills. But I don't see the point in airbrushing out you skin flaws, or editing the makeup itself. You're going out in public like that (most of the time) so what's makes that any different here. 
I feel like people should feel confident about themselves here on Specktra because of the atmosphere and all the great people around. Many of us don't care if you have that huge zit, we'll look at the positives and send wishes of hope for the zit to go away soon.
I know a lot of MUA post they're work that's straight from the photog and therefore it's usually shopped too. I find that less irritating then when an amateur try to fix out their skin, because it still look good. 
I guess my 'stance' is that I would rather not see poorly shopped images, if you don't feel confident enough to show your true face at least shop it well so we don't have to stare at something that usually turns out worse than the 'imperfection' you had before. But maybe I'm just anal about good photos. 
However I am all for edited photos in portfolios. They just look more professional and I guess proper. But FOTDs to me is more relaxed and for fun. I don't think I'm explaining it well. Hopefully someone else can paraphrase that better for me._

 
I agree


----------



## faifai (Jan 30, 2008)

I think it's pretty irritating when people photoshop pictures to alter their skin or makeup. Especially on a makeup forum, people want to see what you can do, not what your computer can do for you. All this editing of supposed "flaws" just makes it seem like the natural you can never be good enough. The only photoshopping that I think is necessary is cropping photos, or editing the colors so they look true-to-life since so many cameras' flashes will make colors look duller. I myself don't have any photo editing software at all except for good ol' Microsoft Paint, and I get by just fine.

It's even worse when there are obviously photoshopped photos, where they've gone overboard on the blur tool and their skin is completely plastic smooth, and they deny using photoshop at all! Wtf, do you think we're blind and won't be able to tell that you're lying?


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 30, 2008)

I photoshop images a lot (not of myself too much) and I post my FOTD and only thing's that photoshopped is perhaps coupla bad zits i had that day which is two clicks with the healing tool and thats it really. It's impossible for me to airbrush my skin since i have a freckled face.

I do confess to airbrush a lot of photos lol and i actually do photo retouching for my photography course at college.

I'm all for it but when it becomes so obvious, well that's another thing isnt it?


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 31, 2008)

I personally rather not see a FOTD that has any photoshopping to alter makeup,skin tone, and such to it. too me it just defeats the point of you sharing your makeup with us.  I get a lot of ideas and lemmings from seeing others peoples fotd's ..and like someone else mentioned ...about seeing colors and getting them based on seeing them on others ...and then finding out the color is completely diffrent because that person may have photoshopped thier picture and mislead you on the color ...would suck.

but yeah Im not that great at deciphering what is and isn't photoshopped unless someone says and here is a photoshopped pic of my fotd for fun..that is ok i guess ...as long as it's just one pic after yoru true ones ...

But I do wonder about how some of the FOTD I come across .... sometimes some just seem too perfect ..but then there are also many skilled photographers on the site too so I could be wrong.


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 31, 2008)

ITA with knoxydoll.

I used to photoshop my own pictures a lot because I use my pictures on websites that I put in my design portfolio. Since I've quit working in print and graphics design, I don't really feel the need to do so anymore, especially since my photos are just for fun. Occasionally, my stepmom asks me to "fix" photos she includes in her magazine and I think it's fine to 'shop these (I normally just remove noise that comes out scanning the picture though.)


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 31, 2008)

I think it's unfair to present a FOTD with photoshopped skin or MU. For one, many of us use FOTDs to determine looks/products for our own use. If you present a pic to me and list products used in the shot, but it's heavily photoshopped, how do I really know how much coverage Studio Fix or an MSF really gives? It's the same with tweaking e/s colors. We're not Ford Models, so I just fnd it unnecessary and further intimidating to those who have the friend of Aunt Flow who stops by on our face.


----------



## Dani (Jan 31, 2008)

I only photoshop because the flash washes out my eye shadow, or to sharpen a fuzzy pic.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't see the point in photoshopping a FOTD. Whats the point in trying to show pictures of your true makeup skills if you're just going to perfect it and make it perfect with photoshop?

I don't see the point.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 31, 2008)

FOTDs were creaed so we can see your makeup. The colors, the application, the blending. If you ply around too much with PS then you aren't really YOUR MAKEUP. I hope youn understand what I mean. I'm i a bit of a hurry


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 31, 2008)

As far as FoTD's are concerned, I don't mind as long the person knows what they're doing and it doesn't disrespect the integrity of the makeup (or lack thereof in some cases, hence the use of photoshop.) If anything though, I would at least be upfront and say "Hey, these are photoshopped" and maybe even try to attach unretouched copies just to see the quality of work (like Snowkei does sometimes.)


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 31, 2008)

Although you cant really use the color on someone as a reference to how it will look on yourself... Eye shadow's look different on everyone.Personally I couldn't care less about if someone uses photoshop to remove their pimples, the mole on their face they don't like or smooth out their skin.. whatever floats your boat Ladies..


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 31, 2008)

i don't agree with it, no. i think it's delusional.
i've only posted 1 fotd 'cos i'm quite shy, but i'd never airbrush myself. i think it's dishonest in a way, unless you write you've been retouched.


----------



## redambition (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't post FOTDs often, but there is minimal to no photoshopping on my FOTD pictures.

I might brighten up the whites of my eyes if they are red and tired to make them look normal again, or remove a huge pimple if it really bothers me.

For non-FOTD pics - hell yes, of course i edit them. i love playing around in PS and learning all the tricks, so i put myself in as the guinea pig. i try not to to overly edit any that are going to be printed or shown off a lot, but for my own fun i go all out.


----------



## MariahGem (Jan 31, 2008)

I think it's ok if you're making the colors truer.  I know one of my biggest pet peeves is when you get all these fabulous swatches, but the camera portrays them differently than they really look.

Plus, I think if you're not fundamentally changing your face, it's not such a bad thing.  But mostly, just changing Levels, Contrast and Colors so it's easier to look at (no washed out or uber dark photos) is a-ok to me.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I don't see the point in photoshopping a FOTD. Whats the point in trying to show pictures of your true makeup skills if you're just going to perfect it and make it perfect with photoshop?

I don't see the point._

 
arguably, the point is that flash washes out colors, and a slight adjustment in levels, contrast, or whatever can bring the colors back true to life.

I can see making the pictures resemble the actuality (e.g. bring the colors back or to sharpen the picture), and that not being deceptive.


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah, i think it's fine. I photoshop my acne away, it's doesn't look realistic or anything, but i have fun doing it


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well I've posted a photoshopped image in a FOTD before, and I said that it was just for fun.  It was obviously not trying to fake anyone out about the work which I had already done, and it was just like a kid making a picture for mom and dad and saying "look what I can do!"  No one is going to be fooled into thinking it's an original handmade masterpiece of the artists' brush.
Too many of those get annoying though and it's like "We get the point that you know how to play with contrast, now move on."


----------



## greentwig (Jan 31, 2008)

In My Opinion...

OK: Photoshop acne or mole's out is ok (or other little things like those) & making color more true to life 4 eyeshadow (cuz flash can be a booger :/)

Not OK: Flawless skin and cleaning up your MU booboo's to make the application look perfect NOT ok 4 FOTD's

^^I agree w/ the other's on the false impresion of how good products are.


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 31, 2008)

I can understand photoshopping out big zits, because imo doing so doesn't take away from makeup skills, effects and the purpose of FOTD photos. These are extremely close up photos of people's faces and if a person is not comfortable displaying a blown up pimple for the world to see I can dig it.

When someone smoothes out their entire complexion so that it looks completely airbrushed like many of the unrealistic ads you see in fashion magazines then it's overboard. It defeats the whole purpose of the fotd/tutorial forums. 

This topic just reminds me how much we are still influenced by society/medias obsession with unattainable ideal of beauty. We still want to be worshipped and indeed am worshipped when we appear flawless by unnatural means (photoshop).


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 31, 2008)

I dunno. If I have a zit, I'm going to edit it out in a photo. But I leave everything else alone, I just use photoshop to adjust colors and lighting because my camera isn't great, I suck at photography, oh, and I can never go out into natural light to take my pictures.


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

I don't see why not...  I have a lot to learn about photography and retouching, but I do know that no one wants to see my breaker box when the focus is supposed to be of my friend.  I admit, I do like to brighten/sharpen photos a little but I don't alter any of their physical attributes (ie change their nose or make them look thinner, etc.) other than softening skin a little so no one can see pores or pimples etc.  But I think it can be fun as long as the subject is OK with it.



 

​


----------



## Meisje (May 1, 2011)

It really depends on what you're changing and why. I'll adjust color and darkness/lightness; I'll take out anything "distracting" that shouldn't be there in the first place... a stray hair, a speck of glitter in a closeup shot, if I realized that I missed one eyebrow hair when plucking and that it's really obvious in the macro. I take out weird shadows. I sometimes take out zits or stuff that is not usually on my face (I have a lot of contact allergies and will sometimes get a big red patch, which sort of ruins and FOTD I spent hours doing...).
  I do stuff that will make the makeup pop more without making myself look too fake or anything.


----------



## dxgirly (May 4, 2011)

I edit my contrast/brightness/color balance to make my photos and swatches more true to life. Like for some reason my camera always produces slightly red images so I up the cyan color in the picture a bit. I don't edit imperfections though because I'm lazy.


----------

